# Deactivated probably cause of acceptance rating



## Emmanuelw (3 mo ago)

I have no clue why I have been deactivated but am guessing it’s acceptance rating cause I open the app and just decline all day  

I know it’s stupid but I didn’t think it would get me deactivated ! I would love to get my account back so I can use it if or when Lyft reverses the current pay model.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Doubt it is AR… probably a pax complaint against you. Did you get an email from them? 🤔


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Might also be background check hold as well…


----------



## Emmanuelw (3 mo ago)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Might also be background check hold as well…


It says it’s not background related on the app


----------



## Emmanuelw (3 mo ago)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Doubt it is AR… probably a pax complaint against you. Did you get an email from them? 🤔


 Haven’t given any rides since may be Saturday, rating is still 5* 

I honestly switch the app on everyday and just decline lol I didn’t think it would get me deactivated, it was just a little bit entertaining watching the pings hoping for a good one to show up.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Where does it say you're deactivated??


----------



## Emmanuelw (3 mo ago)

Illini said:


> Where does it say you're deactivated??


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Maybe they have you confused with one of the other 730 employees they decided to fire last week… lol


----------



## GrdyUBLT (4 mo ago)

Emmanuelw said:


> View attachment 684348


Chat with Lyft and find out the real reason for the deactivation. These new upfront fares are stressful indeed


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Emmanuelw said:


> View attachment 684348


No more facepalms


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Antares said:


> Yes it's your acceptance rate. If you're just declining pickups all day long then you're affecting the business because when you're online it shows any pax looking at app that you're close and if you decline and still show as being close then customer might uninstall the app and go to Uber which means less customers for other drivers the more that customers leave Lyft. It's always a good idea to pickup pax near you but you don't have to take them to farther away places that has Lyft upfront eating a lot of the fare via your back and car and time.


You cannot be deactivated for AR… you have been a rideshare driver for how long Ozzy?


----------



## Emmanuelw (3 mo ago)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You cannot be deactivated for AR… you have been a rideshare driver for how long Ozzy?


I think that’s why it says “on hold” via the email and gives no other details


----------



## kamelsf (Jul 10, 2015)

Probably a rider complain to get a free ride.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

Emmanuelw said:


> View attachment 684334
> 
> I have no clue why I have been deactivated but am guessing it’s acceptance rating cause I open the app and just decline all day
> 
> I know it’s stupid but I didn’t think it would get me deactivated ! I would love to get my account back so I can use it if or when Lyft reverses the current pay model.


Lyft will never reverse the current pay model. However, you can count on them to continue reducing our pay.


----------



## PoPotoGo (4 mo ago)

LoLo SF said:


> Lyft will never reverse the current pay model. However, you can count on them to continue reducing our pay.


Right up until they go out of business. Which shouldn’t be to long coming…


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

It's not because of your acceptance rate. They cannot deactivate you because of acceptance rate. That's already been through the court system. Hell I've had 0% before but typically I am anywhere between 1% and 3%. 

As far as lyft reversing the current pay model, that will never happen. So if your decision to drive or not is based on that, why even care about being deactivated? Just move on


----------



## Emmanuelw (3 mo ago)

Daisey77 said:


> It's not because of your acceptance rate. They cannot deactivate you because of acceptance rate. That's already been through the court system. Hell I've had 0% before but typically I am anywhere between 1% and 3%.
> 
> As far as lyft reversing the current pay model, that will never happen. So if your decision to drive or not is based on that, why even care about being deactivated? Just move on


It’s the acceptance rating for sure, the email and the app give a vague reason and support said they would escalate the issue cause they don’t know.


----------



## PoPotoGo (4 mo ago)

Emmanuelw said:


> It’s the acceptance rating for sure, the email and the app give a vague reason and support said they would escalate the issue cause they don’t know.


It absolutely is not related to AR. Stop spreading bullshit.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You cannot be deactivated for AR…


Sure they can. They can simply lie and make up some other reason, and because the gig companies operate with zero transparency the driver can't defend him/herself.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

PoPotoGo said:


> It absolutely is not related to AR.


You have no way of knowing whether that's true or not.


----------



## PoPotoGo (4 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> You have no way of knowing whether that's true or not.


I absolutely do. They’ve lost court cases over it, and part of their agreement was not deactivating for AR. Clearly you’re clueless, as this isn’t new.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

PoPotoGo said:


> I absolutely do. They’ve lost court cases over it, and part of their agreement was not deactivating for AR. Clearly you’re clueless, as this isn’t new.


They can fire drivers for AR and simply lie about the reason for the firing. And because they operate behind a wall of secrecy the driver has no way to know the truth.


----------



## PoPotoGo (4 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> They can fire drivers for AR and simply lie about the reason for the firing. And because they operate behind a wall of secrecy the driver has no way to know the truth.


Again, another idiotic nonsensical statement from you. It would serve ZERO purpose for Lyft to do that. You don’t have a clue how this works.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Sure they can. They can simply lie and make up some other reason, and because the gig companies operate with zero transparency the driver can't defend him/herself.





Nats121 said:


> You have no way of knowing whether that's true or not.


Then you should represent OP in court since you have the answer and knowledge of everything, especially when it comes to conspiracy theories…


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> You have no way of knowing whether that's true or not.


Based on my experience it's not Acceptance Rate related.

Before I left the D.C. area I thought I was done with Lyft forever.

I would purposely go online and decline hundreds of pings. I would occasionally get the passive-aggressive emails about the community but no threats or other punitive actions. 

It's probably something else.

My guess would be drunk allegations to get a free ride.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

New2This said:


> Based on my experience it's not Acceptance Rate related.
> 
> Before I left the D.C. area I thought I was done with Lyft forever.
> 
> ...


I didn't say he was fired because of AR, I said it COULD be the reason. It's other posters who are making definitive statements not me.

No one knows for sure what the reason is.

Have drivers been fired for AR? Possibly, but Uber and Lyft are smart enough not to give that as the reason.

It probably is something else but who knows.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Then you should represent OP in court since you have the answer and knowledge of everything, especially when it comes to conspiracy theories…


You made the definitive statement that drivers can't be fired for AR and I said they *COULD* be. 

As far as "conspiracy theories" are concerned these companies are ALWAYS scheming against the drivers.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> You made the definitive statement that drivers can't be fired for AR and I said they *COULD* be.
> 
> As far as "conspiracy theories" are concerned these companies are ALWAYS scheming against the drivers.


Your paranoia is at a heightened level today… perhaps you need some sleep…

My definitive statement is correct. Drivers cannot be fired for AR. Try to twist it all you want, but you will still be wrong.

And the fact that you are wrong will bother you to the day you die… 😁


----------



## joecochran1737 (7 mo ago)

They probably deactivated him for cancelation rate. U can decline all day but if u cancel they have a problem with that. Either that or a customer complained. Definitely not AR tho.


----------



## Emmanuelw (3 mo ago)

they finally sent me this ! I honestly can’t figure out what anyone could have accused me of,I get along with all riders and am easy going so am baffled lol never had an accusation from a Lyft rider before , never got deactivated for anything before which is why am convinced it’s my acceptance rating ! It was 3% .

how do I appeal this ? I have no desire to drive for them again ,just need to know if I was accused of anything or if something showed up in my back check cause if that’s the case I will be losing my Uber account as well and I would like to be prepared.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> My definitive statement is correct. Drivers cannot be fired for AR.


First, post a screenshot of the law or regulation that prohibits firing drivers for AR. 

As recently as a couple of years ago (it may still be in Doordash's contract) Doordash contract stated that "an unusually low AR" could be an indicator of fraud and thus grounds for deactivation. Apparently DD's lawyers aren't up to speed on this law of yours.

I'll go further and say that even IF there's a law on the books that prohibits firing drivers for low AR the companies can and would simply claim a different reason for the firing and the drivers would have no way of proving otherwise.

No one including you knows for sure that drivers have never been fired for low AR. Any claims that you know for sure are nothing more than gasbag territory.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

PoPotoGo said:


> I absolutely do. They’ve lost court cases over it, and part of their agreement was not deactivating for AR. Clearly you’re clueless, as this isn’t new.


Losing court cases doesn't prevent the companies from firing drivers for AR and lying about the reason. The gig companies have made lying into an artform.


----------



## Emmanuelw (3 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> First, post a screenshot of the law or regulation that prohibits firing drivers for AR.
> 
> As recently as a couple of years ago (it may still be in Doordash's contract) Doordash contract stated that "an unusually low AR" could be an indicator of fraud and thus grounds for deactivation. Apparently DD's lawyers aren't up to speed on this law of yours.
> 
> ...


Man you really need to stop with that stuff, I have seen proof of these companies taking tips and not passing them on to the driver so you really think if they can do that they wouldn’t deactivate for AR ?

there is supposed to be an appeal process according to the law in California and if they care about the laws why can’t I find how to appeal ? can you show me how to appeal cause if not , you need to stop.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Emmanuelw said:


> Man you really need to stop with that stuff, I have seen proof of these companies taking tips and not passing them on to the driver so you really think if they can do that they wouldn’t deactivate for AR ?


You're addressing that comment to the wrong guy. I say they COULD be firing drivers for AR. It's the OTHER posters who are saying they can't. We're probably in agreement on this.


----------



## Emmanuelw (3 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> You're addressing that comment to the wrong guy. I say they COULD be firing drivers for AR. It's the OTHER posters who are saying they can't. We're probably in agreement on this.


sorry , that guy is just frustrating, my bad. Let’s Just leave him alone lol


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> First, post a screenshot of the law or regulation that prohibits firing drivers for AR.
> 
> As recently as a couple of years ago (it may still be in Doordash's contract) Doordash contract stated that "an unusually low AR" could be an indicator of fraud and thus grounds for deactivation. Apparently DD's lawyers aren't up to speed on this law of yours.
> 
> ...


LOL… you need to go back years and years of threads and posts on this forum and correct each member that has stated the same thing I just did… if I am wrong so are they. Enjoy your search…


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> LOL… you need to go back years and years of threads and posts on this forum and correct each member that has stated the same thing I just did… if I am wrong so are they. Enjoy your search…


An incorrect statement is incorrect no matter how many times it's posted on this website.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> An incorrect statement is incorrect no matter how many times it's posted on this website.











Door Dash AR POLICY. where does it say deactivation for not accepting orders? Not completi g an offer after acceptance, yes. But not for not accepting in the first place.

You think you know it all. I just proved you wrong about door dash. I’m sure Uber and the others have same policy.

Go back to sticking your head up your ass.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Emmanuelw said:


> View attachment 684580
> 
> 
> they finally sent me this ! I honestly can’t figure out what anyone could have accused me of,I get along with all riders and am easy going so am baffled lol never had an accusation from a Lyft rider before , never got deactivated for anything before which is why am convinced it’s my acceptance rating ! It was 3% .
> ...


One of the Youtubers supposedly has a service to get you reinstated. Rideshare Dude or Rideshare Professor something like that. 

I never watched any YouTube about Rideshare so I don't know specifically. 

Anyone got a link?

Also I think @legalrideshare has a referral for someone who assists with that.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> View attachment 684586
> 
> Door Dash AR POLICY. where does it say deactivation for not accepting orders? Not completi g an offer after acceptance, yes. But not for not accepting in the first place.
> 
> ...


As I stated earlier, DD had a clause in their contract that said an "unusually low AR" could indicate fraud. It may or may not be in the contract now but it was in the contract two or three years ago.

That contradictory clause was included in the contract DESPITE the presence of another clause that said drivers will not be deactivated because of AR.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

New2This said:


> One of the Youtubers supposedly has a service to get you reinstated. Rideshare Dude or Rideshare Professor something like that.
> 
> I never watched any YouTube about Rideshare so I don't know specifically.
> 
> ...


The Rideshare Professor promotes that service. I don't think he owns it.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> The Rideshare Professor promotes that service. I don't think he owns it.


I knew it was one of them.

They're all the same to me. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> As I stated earlier, DD had a clause in their contract that said an "unusually low AR" could indicate fraud. It may or may not be in the contract now but it was in the contract two or three years ago.
> 
> That contradictory clause was included in the contract DESPITE the presence of another clause that said drivers will not be deactivated because of AR.


LOL

Show me the contract that says that.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

New2This said:


> I knew it was one of them.
> 
> They're all the same to me. 🤷‍♂️


I don't think the service is cheap but if it can get a driver his/her job back it may be worth it.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Contract:




__





DoorDash Dasher Support







help.doordash.com





Policy:




__





DoorDash Dasher Support







help.doordash.com


----------



## legalrideshare (Jun 9, 2018)

New2This said:


> One of the Youtubers supposedly has a service to get you reinstated. Rideshare Dude or Rideshare Professor something like that.
> 
> I never watched any YouTube about Rideshare so I don't know specifically.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the deactivation! Rideshare Professor has a video on how to get reactivated which is here.

We no longer offer a deactivation service, but if that video isn't helpful you can also check out DeactivationHelp.com. They offer a service as well.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

@Emmanuelw do you like cocaine and hookers?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

legalrideshare said:


> Sorry to hear about the deactivation! Rideshare Professor has a video on how to get reactivated which is here.
> 
> We no longer offer a deactivation service, but if that video isn't helpful you can also check out DeactivationHelp.com. They offer a service as well.


Why did you stop offering the service? Was it lack of success or was it some other reason?


----------



## GrdyUBLT (4 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> "unusually low AR"


3% AR is unusually low but can’t constitute grounds for deactivation. Lyft might have deactivated him because they were not making a “profit” from his account


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> LOL
> 
> Show me the contract that says that.


Here it is...










Last sentence in third paragraph.

Do you have any more great wisdom you want to bestow upon us?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Here it is...
> 
> View attachment 684593
> 
> ...


I have never seen that, and I have been on door dash a long time…


Nats121 said:


> Here it is...
> 
> View attachment 684593
> 
> ...


Ok so it’s there from well over 4 years ago. I’ve been on DD for a long time and never have seen that policy verbiage…

Still, it clearly states that rejecting orders will not lead to deactivation. Same holds true today.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

A policy from 4 years ago has no bearing on todays policies. That’s like saying I can be charged with a traffic infraction today from a law that was removed 4 years ago…


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I have never seen that, and I have been on door dash a long time…
> 
> Ok so it’s there from well over 4 years ago. I’ve been on DD for a long time and never have seen that policy verbiage…
> 
> Still, it clearly states that rejecting orders will not lead to deactivation. Same holds true today.


Don't waste time trying to spin your way out of it. Not only were you flatout wrong you were arrogant as hell about it.

That clause was in the contract AFTER the court cases, so don't try that spin angle either.

That post was from 4 years ago but the clause was STILL in the contract two or three years ago.

I challenged you to post a law or regulation on AR and so far you've posted neither.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> A policy from 4 years ago has no bearing on todays policies. That’s like saying I can be charged with a traffic infraction today from a law that was removed 4 years ago…


That's a truly weak rebuttal.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Don't waste time trying to spin your way out of it. Not only were you flatout wrong you were arrogant as hell about it.
> 
> That clause was in the contract AFTER the court cases, so don't try that spin angle either.
> 
> ...


Why would I have to post a law or regulation? It’s already in their policy and also in the lawsuits that AR cannot be used to deactivate you.

If fraud is committed generally speaking you can be deactivated regardless.

Does my arrogance hurt your feelings? Would you like a tissue?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> That's a truly weak rebuttal.


You are the weak one actually … you are trying to tip this conversation into your favor when you know for a fact that AR cannot be used for deactivation.

Show me one person that has ever been deactivated for low AR post lawsuit era…


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Emmanuelw said:


> I have no clue why I have been deactivated but am guessing it’s acceptance rating cause I open the app and just decline all day


IDK, I’ve done that shit a lot. Maybe not everyday like you, but I do like to open the apps during special events like Super Bowls and Stinko de Mayo and watch the pings come pouring in from hopeful drunks who will never have the luxury of puking in my ride.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> IDK, I’ve done that shit a lot. Maybe not everyday like you, but I do like to open the apps during special events like Super Bowls and Stinko de Mayo and watch the pings come pouring in from hopeful drunks who will never have the luxury of puking in my ride.


Markets can vary widely depending on driver saturation. 

The more saturated a market is the worse the behavior of the gig companies. 

Harsh tactics including terminations for little to no reason are more likely to occur in markets where drivers are literally tripping over each other than they are in markets where drivers are in less supply.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Emmanuelw said:


> View attachment 684580
> 
> 
> they finally sent me this ! I honestly can’t figure out what anyone could have accused me of,I get along with all riders and am easy going so am baffled lol never had an accusation from a Lyft rider before , never got deactivated for anything before which is why am convinced it’s my acceptance rating ! It was 3% .
> ...


I have consistently had an acceptance rate from 0 to 3% for the last 1yr+ and I have had no threats of deactivation or been deactivated. I do get nasty grams for not being Dependable for the community for missing a lot of requests but nothing whatsoever regarding deactivation.

Have you tried blasting them on Twitter? Sometimes it works for Uber. As far as appealing, unless you opted out of arbitration, you would have to proceed legally through arbitration. You should be able to find that process in your agreement. I don't know how to access lyft's agreement. I know how to access my agreements with Uber but not with Lyft. Perhaps you downloaded copies or emailed them to yourself? Otherwise you'll have to search through the app to see if you can find all of your agreements. Maybe someone here can walk you through the process of accessing your agreements

As for your background, do they run it through checkr? If so, I think you can pull up all backgrounds that have been ran in the last 6 months by signing into the Checkr portal


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

As for the debate of whether you can or cannot be deactivated for your acceptance rate, legally they cannot deactivate you for your acceptance rate. We all know how these companies work and we all know if they truly want to deactivate you for your acceptance rate they absolutely have the ability to do so and they absolutely have the ability to find another "reason" to deactivate you so there's no paper trail showing you were deactivated for acceptance rate. 

I have included a screenshot of the ruling that officially changed the deactivation policy for acceptance ratings as well as a link to one of the articles that addressed this issue









Uber's class-action settlement with drivers means almost nothing is changing


Uber gets to keep its drivers as independent contractors, which means it's the big winner.




www.vox.com


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> IDK, I’ve done that shit a lot. Maybe not everyday like you, but I do like to open the apps during special events like Super Bowls and Stinko de Mayo and watch the pings come pouring in from hopeful drunks who will never have the luxury of puking in my ride.





Nats121 said:


> Markets can vary widely depending on driver saturation.
> 
> The more saturated a market is the worse the behavior of the gig companies.
> 
> Harsh tactics including terminations for little to no reason are more likely to occur in markets where drivers are literally tripping over each other than they are in markets where drivers are in less supply.


A completely irrelevant reply…


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> As for the debate of whether you can or cannot be deactivated for your acceptance rate, legally they cannot deactivate you for your acceptance rate. We all know how these companies work and we all know if they truly want to deactivate you for your acceptance rate they absolutely have the ability to do so and they absolutely have the ability to find another "reason" to deactivate you so there's no paper trail showing you were deactivated for acceptance rate.
> 
> I have included a screenshot of the ruling that officially changed the deactivation policy for acceptance ratings as well as a link to one of the articles that addressed this issue
> 
> ...


And I have challenged @Nats121 to find even one person post lawsuits that has been deactivated for AR. Need the hard proof, not what someone thinks or states to you.

Reality is that most work is at will. You can be fired or quit your job at any time with or without reason. There is nothing in these gig contracts that I know of that specifically state that you are guaranteed a specific amount of work or for that matter any work at all. The reality is they can deactivate you without actually formally deactivating you (in writing) by just cutting off your work supply. Nothing you can do about that. One can always say that is shadow banning but you would never be able to prove that in court.

When @Nats121 pointed out how the DD policy used to contain an AR warning, that AR warning was specific to fraudulent activity, and had nothing to do with declining orders. I’m sure that same exact warning would apply to any aspect of work. Commit fraud and you will be indeed deactivated. Doesn’t matter if AR, CR, stealing food, etc. So it does not really matter if it is listed in the specific policy or not as it is already mentioned or implied in the contract about fraudulent activity in general.

When @Nats121 made his first response to my post about AR I knew exactly what his point was. But he is so easy riled up I couldn’t help myself… 😁


----------



## PoPotoGo (4 mo ago)

Emmanuelw said:


> View attachment 684580
> 
> 
> they finally sent me this ! I honestly can’t figure out what anyone could have accused me of,I get along with all riders and am easy going so am baffled lol never had an accusation from a Lyft rider before , never got deactivated for anything before which is why am convinced it’s my acceptance rating ! It was 3% .
> ...


And there it is….


----------



## PoPotoGo (4 mo ago)

Rideshare Professor, could t give a shit about you, or anyone else. He only cares about clicks. They’re ALL the same. If they’re on YouTube, they’re on YouTube for their pocketbook, nothing else.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

PoPotoGo said:


> Rideshare Professor, could t give a shit about you, or anyone else. He only cares about clicks. They’re ALL the same. If they’re on YouTube, they’re on YouTube for their pocketbook, nothing else.


The Rideshare Professor ain't perfect but at least he advocates for better pay and treatment of gig workers.

How many other Youtubers do that?

Most gig-work Youtubers are a bunch of sellouts who offer nothing more than click-baiting and tired cliche advice we've all heard a zillion times.

Many if not most Youtube gig-work "experts" do little to no driving. 

There's a click-baiting fat guy with a beard and glasses who sits in his car begging for donations to his Patreon channel. You can immediately tell he hasn't driven for years. He's woefully out of touch with what's currently going on in the gig economy yet readers allegedly send him emails asking for advice.

"Driver Mike" is another phony who doesn't drive. 

The click-baiting that goes on with the gig-work Youtube channels is off the charts. It appears to be backfiring if the falling viewership numbers are any indication.


----------



## KarmaKool (Dec 30, 2016)

PoPotoGo said:


> And there it is….


I got low rating bc of my bio....after a couple years, I figured it out, changed my bio, now get great ratings.


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

KarmaKool said:


> I got low rating bc of my bio....after a couple years, I figured it out, changed my bio, now get great ratings.


What the heck was wrong with your bio?


----------



## KarmaKool (Dec 30, 2016)

harcouber said:


> What the heck was wrong with your bio?


I am a retired police officer in a very liberal city.


----------

